# full general repairs



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

anyone looking to get some painting, stucco, roof work, siding, drywall (hanging and finishing), general carpentry, installation of windows/doors, hell maybe even small concrete work done. giveme a shout...even if its yard work, hauling stuff off (cant get really big stuff)...give me a call and we'll set something up. if your pff, you'll definately get a special deal! buck at 850.341.7387 thanx.

oh, and if you got welding or cutting also, i dont have my welder, torches, and plasma cutter right now, but hopefully will change in the near future. laterz


----------

